# HELP MY HEDGIE ATE SOME CHEESE!



## SnosMom (Apr 18, 2013)

I was sitting on the couch with Sno and I was eating some cheese when he practically ran over and tried to steal some from me, he usually doesn't like to eat anything but his hedgehog food and mealworms so I was pretty excited he wanted some cheese so I have him a small piece and he ate it like it was the best thing he ever had. I thought it was so cute so I gave him some more and he ate all of it. I have him about 1/4 of a slice of cut it yourself cheddar cheese. I had no idea hedgehogs are lactose intolerant so I didn't think it would be bad to give him cheese. I look up online to see if he would get constipated from the cheese and that's when I saw that cheese is rally bad for them and that he could die! I need help what do I do?! He seems to be acting normal, he got really really active after he ate the cheese though and then when I put him in his cage he just went and layer down on his tummy with his legs out but thy doesn't concern me because he always lays like that. He didn't drink any water yet so that kinda concerns me...it's only been about half and hour . Please help me and Sno!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A small amount of cheese is fine, it won't hurt him at all. They can also safely eat cottage cheese.


----------



## SnosMom (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh thank you so much! I've been up all night worrying about him. I'm so glad he's not gunna die or anything . Thank you! Sno thanks you too!


----------

